# Daily Limits On Wood Ducks



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

In regards to the daily bag limit the DWR put on wood ducks this year I just wanted to say thank you!!! :thumb:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Didn't know we had Wood Ducks in Utah, where do they seem to be? Back home in Louisiana they're there by the zillions. If you have ever seen a Wood Duck roost it is a sight to behold. Hundreds of Wood Ducks flying in at dusk to roost in the trees in a slough or flooded timber...beautiful sight.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Agreed captain! Hopefully enough people read the proclamation and know about it! There was a nice little group down here, unfortunately people found out about them and decimated them. There still may be a couple here and there but the one group was a decent size for anywhere in Utah. I really wish it was only one, but two is better than seven. Sad thing about them is once you know where they hang it's not hard to kill the whole bunch, as they tend to come back over and over.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The 2 bird limit is a good thing. Just wish it would have happened sooner.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

A lot of young hunters shoot the crap out of them, even with a two bird limit it helps, but young hunters don't have a lot of spots and they sure have a lot of time! I haven't heard if any got shot this year by the group, but based on some pictures I saw last year I know why I haven't. :-x


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

katorade said:


> A lot of young hunters shoot the crap out of them, even with a two bird limit it helps, but young hunters don't have a lot of spots and they sure have a lot of time! I haven't heard if any got shot this year by the group, but based on some pictures I saw last year I know why I haven't. :-x


 I think this law had a lot to do with 2 or 3 groups of high school children killing 14-21 each hunt. Although the law is a great idea, I'm wondering if their attitudes will change and they will obey the law. I know I haven't seen a single one this year. Usually right now there are about 100 in the slough I hunt. I got a drake for the wall and that was enough for me. I'd feel bad breasting one for jerkey.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I think this law had a lot to do with 2 or 3 groups of high school children killing 14-21 each hunt. Although the law is a great idea, I'm wondering if their attitudes will change and they will obey the law. I know I haven't seen a single one this year. Usually right now there are about 100 in the slough I hunt. I got a drake for the wall and that was enough for me. I'd feel bad breasting one for jerkey.


Agree, I've killed one drake woodie in my life back home in Louisiana and after that never took a shot on another one despite hundreds of chances. I always had plenty of other ducks to shoot at and thought they were just too beautiful to shoot for the pot.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I have yet to shoot one, and one is all I need. There are a handful of ducks that I have not killed, and that is one. I hope one day I am lucky enough to do so!


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Im from Louisiana as well, Im sad to admit that I've killed more wood ducks than any other duck....this was due largely to the fact that the only place I had to hunt near my teenage home was alot of flooded timber and hardwood swamp and thats all there was to hunt. Twice a season I went back to my home to southern La where I was knee deep in teal greenheads gaddys wigeon etc.. I must admit this though, woodies are my favorite ducks to eat.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dixieboy said:


> Im from Louisiana as well, Im sad to admit that I've killed more wood ducks than any other duck....this was due largely to the fact that the only place I had to hunt near my teenage home was alot of flooded timber and hardwood swamp and thats all there was to hunt. Twice a season I went back to my home to southern La where I was knee deep in teal greenheads gaddys wigeon etc.. I must admit this though, woodies are my favorite ducks to eat.


Where from Dixie? Born and raised in Avoyelles Parish and moved down to Baton Rouge area for about 15 years before moving out here.

Yes woodies are good eating down there because they primarily feast on all the acorns floating around in the flooded timber.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot lots of them every year on a little pond in the Ogden area. I give them a good going over every chance I get with the old Nikon.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> Where from Dixie? Born and raised in Avoyelles Parish and moved down to Baton Rouge area for about 15 years before moving out here.
> 
> Yes woodies are good eating down there because they primarily feast on all the acorns floating around in the flooded timber.


I was born in St Mary Parish just about an hour from Houma, in Morgan City. Moved up to Glenmora, it's in the Southern part of Rapides parish, when I was in my early teens.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Loke said:


> I shoot lots of them every year on a little pond in the Ogden area. I give them a good going over every chance I get with the old Nikon.


No chance of that being a public pond is there.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dixieboy said:


> I was born in St Mary Parish just about an hour from Houma, in Morgan City. Moved up to Glenmora, it's in the Southern part of Rapides parish, when I was in my early teens.


Ever hunt or fish at Spring Bayou? My grandpa owned Gilbert's boat landing there and that's where we kept our boats for hunting ducks. 5 minutes from the house, 15 minutes by boat to the duck blind. 20 minutes total and I was hunting from the time I walked out the kitchen door. Them's was the days. Typically killed about 95% Mallards at Spring Bayou as I passed on the woodies and didn't dare shoot a "smiley" under penalty of extreme humiliation.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah those were the days, i cant believe i went 15 years without duck hunting


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've seen them in streams in the heber vally area about 15 years ago


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Loke said:


> I shoot lots of them every year on a little pond in the Ogden area. I give them a good going over every chance I get with the old Nikon.


 I may know which pond that is. Go back in June and you will most likely see a pair of Mandrains fly through as well. We had some nest there last year.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Just an observation. Last year, there were more resident woodies, and they had big clutches. This year, not only were there fewer ducks, they had small clutches, and they dropped at different times.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Lonetree said:


> Just an observation. Last year, there were more resident woodies, and they had big clutches. This year, not only were there fewer ducks, they had small clutches, and they dropped at different times.


 Clutches?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Clutches?


For engaging their engines :grin: Sorry, clutches of eggs. Brood may have made more sense, but it started with small clutches of eggs, not just a low hatch.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I may know which pond that is. Go back in June and you will most likely see a pair of Mandrains fly through as well. We had some nest there last year.


They're better in March while in full breeding plumage.


----------

